# Ohio/Licking River near Cincinnati



## space30cowboys (Jun 20, 2007)

Has anyone been bank fishing in the area lately? I was thinking about going down Wednesday and Thursday of this week but do not have access to a boat. Any help with areas or baits to use. Fairly new to the river fishing and just looking for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

The river near Nati is the Ahia river. The Licking river is about 3 hours north. Try Live bait. That's all I ever use anywhere I fish.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

correction buckeyelake08,there is a Licking river in Cincinnati. It runs south off the ohio between riverside dr & riverboat row actually in Kentucky.Quite a few fish have been caught there at the mouth of it.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

WOW, Never knew that.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

don't feel bad,you're not the first.Did you know there is one at Marietta too.


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

I grew up on the licking near falmouth! The mud banks make great places for flats to lay eggs and the fallen timber is excellent for fishing! I have seen several 20 to 60 pound flattys come from the licking! The stretch of water on the licking above falmouth, ky up to butler, ky holds some really nice flattys!:B 







puterdude said:


> don't feel bad,you're not the first.Did you know there is one at Marietta too.


----------

